# What worked for me last week!!



## babyslanguage (Nov 12, 2006)

Last week I went to a baby's fair, it was poorly coordinated. The time that was set up for us vendors didn't match with the public ...there was no traffick what so ever. But, the fair worked out just fine for me within half hour that I was there I sold some stuff......guess to whom.... To the other vendors lolo and one customer. Today I'm going to the same (fair) place but at a diffrent time, I'll keep you posted as how it goes....wish me luck... 

lisa


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats and *GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## babyslanguage (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks buddy, I'm pretty excited...


Fluid said:


> Congrats and *GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats, who cares who you sell to as long as you make a sale ! Good luck............ JB


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

The point is selling!!! One has to be creative choosing the targets ;-)) Good Luck.


----------

